# Cycling vacation in San Diego area



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

I searched the forum but none of the threads were exactly what I was looking for.

I will be going for my fall cycling vacation in the beginning of November and was thinking about flying into San Diego and renting a car. From there on I'm open to ideas... I prefer quiet scenic rides with some nice climbing in the 50-70 mile a day range (so not directly around San Diego), so I was eying areas North East of Escondido, but I know nothing about the San Diego area and rides/road conditions. I prefer staying in one place and riding multiple routes, but I'm open to other plans. I'd also need a decent (and cheap) hotel or rental to stay at. As I have a Breakaway I won't need a bike rental.

I would be happy to hear your suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## l3mnhead (Jul 5, 2012)

North County San Diego is a great area to ride. Check out northcountycycleclub.com for routes. Most of the rides go through San Marcos, Escondido, Bonsall, Vista, Carlsbad, Rancho Santa Fe and Fallbrook. A lot of the rides are very scenic and there are a lot of climbs.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

Two words: Mt. Palomar!


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Yes I've decided Palomar is what I'm going to ride. As for a place to stay, Harrah's Rincon seems to be ideally situated and fairly cheap. Is this a good place to stay?


----------



## porterhouse (Jan 27, 2009)

DrSmile said:


> Yes I've decided Palomar is what I'm going to ride. As for a place to stay, Harrah's Rincon seems to be ideally situated and fairly cheap. Is this a good place to stay?


I have never stayed at Harrahs but it is one of the bigger Indian casinos in North County and must be decent as they continue to grow. It is a fairly remote part of SD, about the only thing nearby are some convenience stores and taco shops.

One thing to keep in mind, 76 and Valley Center Roads are two lane roads with a lot of traffic and are pretty narrow at times. They are necessary sections to get to some of the epic routes but I try to limit my time on both.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

porterhouse said:


> One thing to keep in mind, 76 and Valley Center Roads are two lane roads with a lot of traffic and are pretty narrow at times. They are necessary sections to get to some of the epic routes but I try to limit my time on both.


So now you have me confused. All the rides I have found go a significant way on 76, many all the way out to Lake Henshaw. I was also considering the 80 miler past Lake Henshaw to 79 to Temecula before circling back on Pala Temecula Road. Is that a bad idea?


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

DrSmile said:


> So now you have me confused. All the rides I have found go a significant way on 76, many all the way out to Lake Henshaw. I was also considering the 80 miler past Lake Henshaw to 79 to Temecula before circling back on Pala Temecula Road. Is that a bad idea?


I remember my Mt. Palomar rides went something like this: We would park at Dudley's Bakery in Santa Ysabel head North along HWY 76 pass Lake Henshaw and climb the West grade to Mt. Palomar (at the top there is a general store/cafe). Head down the East grade road back to Lake Henshaw then take a left on HWY 79 to head towards Warner Springs. At the half way point make a right to S22 (a.k.a. Montezuma Valley Rd. Former local bike builder Steve Tesch named one of his bikes after this stretch of road). Montezuma Valley Rd is a 12 mile decent-0-fun! that will bring you to Borrego Springs. Take the Yaqui Pass road to HWY 78/Banner Grade Rd. to the town of Julian. Banner Grade road is not steep but long and constant. From Julian head back to Dudley's Bakery and pick up some fresh bread.


----------



## porterhouse (Jan 27, 2009)

I was hoping some other people would help answer your question as everyone's perception of vehicle hazard is a little different. 

Personally, I have never ridden west of Cole Grade or east of Mesa Grande on 76 because I don't like riding roads with little to no shoulder with cars traveling 65mph. Late October early November is the beginning of desert season and 76 is a primary route on Fridays for people towing their off road toys to the desert and vice versa on Sundays. Mid week is not so bad but there are commuters who tend to be in a hurry mixed with blue hairs visiting the casinos. Take a look using google street view, I guess that will help you get an idea of what you are in for.

There are a ton of great routes out there. I would stay off the numbered routes (76, 78, 79) as much as possible and try to explore South Grade, East Grade, Mesa Grande to the east, Cole Grade, Lilac, Circle R, Couser Canyon, Rice Canyon, Sleeping Indian or Olive Hill to the west, Highland Valley and Wholford to the south. As suggested Montezuma Valley and Banner grade are well worth the ride. There are lots more but those could help you start to plan routes.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Z6_esb (Feb 16, 2012)

I suggest the Great Western Loop (you will have to drive out there) Strava Segment | Great Western Loop

sunrise highway: Strava Segment | Sunrise Highway

as mentioned: Highland Valley and Bandy: Strava Segment | HVR to Bandy Canyon

enjoy!


----------



## desertbiker92211 (Aug 18, 2013)

if you're into camping they have nice camping areas along the coast and I think they are right along the 8 which in my opinion is the best riding area any where. if you are a veteran you can also rent a cottage at the naval base at very inexpensive rate but that's in the city area. my son and I along with another father and son team did a week in Big Bear, we camped and went on day rides, not as long as I would have liked but the others are not avid bike riders but I had a very good time. I hope you get other good info here and you can also hit up the San Diego area bike clubs/shops and city government. Good riding and please be safe.


----------

